# Valentine's Buddy Event



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Instead of doing a Birthday Buddy Event this year, I am proposing holding a few HOLIDAY EVENTS throughout the year. These should be inexpensive events -- between $10-20 total.

The first would be a Valentine's Day Buddy Event.

The second would be a Summer Vacation Event (mid-July around 4th of July).

The third would be a Halloween Event.

And, of course, Secret Santa would be the final event of the year.

You could participate in any one or all of the events, but sign-up would be separate for each event and would take place about 2 months prior to event date.

I'm thinking this would work out better than the B-Day Buddy which goes on all year long.

Please let me know what you think of this alternative.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd participate. Any excuse to go shopping for a fluff is fine by me


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I really like the idea of celebrating the different holidays this way. It would be a lot of fun to buy a Halloween costume for someones fluff!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Great idea Lynn.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I love it! Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

This is a great idea, we get to go shopping, the fluffs get presents, and it's a lot easier to coordinate! What a win-win situation.

Thanks Lynn! Looking forward to the awesome fluff holiday events!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think this would work a lot better


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

It sounds like fun but since this is our first year here, I don't know the rules for the Bday buddy event or any of this other events. Are the rules somewhere for us new timers to read?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jane -- I will post the rules with the sign-up info.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

*Thanks!*



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jane -- I will post the rules with the sign-up info.


Thanks Lynn!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn, I think that's a fabulous solution! My answer is yes!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it's a great idea. Thanks for the idea. Lynn, if there's anything I can do to help you with any of the events, please let me know.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It would be easier to co ordinate.. I don't know if I can participate this year as I will have surgery on Jan 23rd and may not get out of hospital in time and be able to have time to shop for this one.but would love to do the next one...
I think it's a cute idea, since most of our fluffs get birthday goodies, but most don't get a Valentine goodie...plus it would be cute to do a Valentine themed gift...
Halloween could be fun too, imagine funny spooky toys and treats....


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Totally love these ideas.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds great Lynn! Count Pearlan and I in! Thank you! 

Fank you Awntie Lynn fow da fun Holidays Events! Yay!
Wuv an huggis, :wub: 
Pearlan


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lynn I like the idea of being in or out as the year progresses but that sure puts more work on you. Are you up to it??


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Lynn!!
You have great ideas!!! Love it!!
Carri, Thor and Faith


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

A big yes here! :chili:
I think it is a most splendid idea. 
I agree with Michelle, I like how the events have a theme to them.
I am thinking of ideas already! :w00t:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Great idea, I like theme-oriented events! I'd even participate in it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, great, creative thinking! 
I can manage this so count me in for Valentine's at the least. I will see how I do w/that & gauge if I can do more!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Will you pair up boys & girls? 
I will participate if I am certain that I will be able to complete my obligations. I feel very up in the air just now.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would love to participate.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Great idea Lynn, I would join in!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Love it! When do we sign up?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Depends on what the rules are for this one, and the theme. We are a _"maybe_"


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

i would participate!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Awsome idea... I love it can't wait!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Count me in!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see Valentine reveals while I'm recouperating.. Hope it works out so I can participate next year... Hearts are my favourite thing... it would have been sooo much fun to Valentine shop for fluffs...
I bought mine some super cute large valentine pillows that they use for beds...


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Where do I sign up for the valentines event? Gus would love to receive some goodies!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Count us in!*

Even though our first SS event didn't turn out as we had hoped, I'm willing to give it another shot! We love buying presents for "fluffs". :chili::aktion033: Wanda and Lily


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lynn, sorry I don't know how I missed this thread. We would likely participate in at least some of the events  .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds great count me in to


----------

